# Outrageous Price of Caring! Please read it will make you angry, mad, sad, and happy!



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This was a letter to the editor in our newspaper today!!!
On December 6th 2009, I found a small white Maltese in the desert in the wash. She must have survived eating the breadcrumbs I put out for the birds. Every day for four straight days I tried to catch the puppy. I placed food and water every day near the location where she was hiding. December was a very cold and windy month, winds blowing approximately 60 miles per hour. One day a neighbor of mine had visiting relatives. I asked them if they could help catch the little puppy. After an hour of chasing her they brought the puppy to my house. The puppy was exhausted and shaking. We contacted an Animal Clinic and the Animal Shelter to report that the puppy was found. I inquired on the owner so I could return the puppy. I was informed that they were not allowed to release the owners information, and that they would notify the owner to contact me. I was never contacted and found out on my own where the dog belonged. 

Consequentially, I took it upon myself to return the dog to the owner. The house looked abandoned and no one answered. I tried again the following day and the owner was not there, but relatives answered the door. They didn’t know if the dog belonged to their son, but would take her in. I provided them my phone number in case it wasn’t his dog, or if he did not want the dog any longer. Two days later I heard something scratching at my front door; the dog returned to my house. I opened the door, she came in and was very happy to see us. I expected to hear from the owner, but was never contacted. I thought that the person I brought the dog to was not the rightful owner. That person made no attempt to find or report the dog missing or lost. My friends, neighbors, and myself continuously checked with the newspaper, listened to local radio stations and checked fliers for Lost and Found, but to no avail. No one was missing a small white Maltese dog. 

Nine months later after loving and caring for the little dog, I found a note on my front door from the Animal Shelter. I contacted the Animal Shelter and they checked the microchip. The Animal Shelter stated that the dog would have to be returned to the owner (who previously did not make any attempt to find her). We had to give her back to the owner. 

It was heart-wrenching for us, and particularly for the little dog who we named Snowflake. She was very scared and shaking the entire time. She trusted us and depended on us for a secure and loving home. The owner is single, working long hours, at times never home for weeks, and has no time to love and play with the dog. 

On July 18th, 2010 I put everything I had bought for the dog and a personal check for $1,000 in a box and placed it in front of the dog’s owner. On July 23rd, 2010, since I had not heard back from the owner I went back to his house and offered him an additional $1,000 for the dog. He responded by saying he “still had to think about it.” 

On July 24th, 2010 the owner of the dog informed me that “the dog is gone, or under the shed and won’t come out.” I asked him if I could please call her name. As soon as she heard me call her name she came out right away from underneath the shed. She was a total mess, dirty, traumatized, thirsty, and hungry. She had lived under the shed for seven days. He called the dog “a nuisance” and requested $5,000 and told me to take the dog. The dog looked so helpless and seemed to be begging me to not leave her there with the owner. I couldn’t stand to look at this poor little dog any more. So, I paid the owner $5,000. I just couldn’t stand to leave her there. 

To save this poor animal’s life I had to pay an outrageous price that is far above market value. 

I just feel that there are angels among us.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't image a little Maltese staying alive on their own. How heart wrenching.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness. This story brought tears to my eyes. Thank God for angels.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This just makes me so :exploding:i can't imagine doing that to any animal let alone a little maltese. God Bless the woman that rescued him.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

How horribly sad!! I cannot imagine Lizzie having to even stay outside by herself. Maltese are so small and everything around them is so big, can you imagine how scared they would be all by their little selves? How horribly sad!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She must have wanted to get away so badly,she braved h*ll and back.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my how wonderful and terrible all at the same time! How wonderful that that woman had such a big heart that money was no object and she loved Snowflake so much that she went the extra mile to get her back.

On the other hand I am furious that the owner was so selfish and so greedy that they couldn't just see their dog didn't love them and loved this woman. If that were me I would have given the dog to the woman. I can't believe how selfish that person was to make a profit on their dog and this woman's love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying:What a story. How can people be so uncaring and cruel. :angry:Thank goodness for the person who took Snowflake in.:wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Deborah, that made me cry. I can so relate.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Humans can really be cruel - to dogs and each other! It makes me sad.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

happy she found love in you, and that dirtbag needs reported to someone, I'm sure there is something legal there!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder if the person who saved little Snowflake knows about Spoiled Maltese??
It would be so nice to have him/her as a member!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Your title for this thread was exactly right. It made me angry, mad, sad and happy. I have tears in my eyes from reading that. I'm so upset about someone being that cruel and so very happy that someone loved that little dog so much to go above and beyond to keep her. That woman really is an angel. I just know for the rest of her life Snowball will be happy.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Deborah said:


> I just feel that there are angels among us


And she is one of them. :innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Deborah, that made me cry. I can so relate.


I agree with Deb - Tessa was found in Feb. 2009 wandering the streets in Milwaukee. We had a brutally cold Jan and Feb and people had seen her in the neighborhood for several days so she'd been outside a while. She was in horrible condition and had the broken leg that had to be amputated.

Whenever I think things are tough for me, I think about these little fluffs that are left to survive on their own in horrible conditions and hug my little "street urchin" just a little bit more!

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't believe this little Malt even survived what she went through. I thought I had heard everything. I just do not understand how some people can be so cruel and selfish.:crying::angry:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope he will be fined for cruelty to animals and extortion. Husband said he could not be charged with extortion.
I am going out to retrieve the paper and find out her name and I will tell her about Spoiled Maltese.

I am sure the comments will also be in the paper.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh wow. What a story. This poor baby had to endure all of that trauma for what!? People are so cruel it makes me sick. This angel woman is amazing. What a beautiful person! Kudos to her and many wishes for Snowflake to enjoy finally being loved.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that is just sick. Thank goodness for Snowflake's guardian angel though. People are disgusting. I don't see why they can't get charged with something. It's the same as abusing or neglecting a child or elderly person. They CAN'T defend themselves...they are helpless. I don't understand how animals are still treated as "property". They are living breathing creatures, who rely on humans to care for them as they are domesticated. If you don't want one, don't get one!!! It's not like you got pregnant and now you're stuck with a child you didn't want. People go out and PHYSICALLY acquire animals. So why??? If you don't want it, why did you get it in the first place, that is the main thing I don't understand...


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I am in tears. God bless that person for getting her.

HUGz! Jules


----------

